# 2.7x, booted two... $10 tip



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Last ride of the night
club closing
2.7x surge

Group gets in and two tried to go with. I am XL with 8 seatbelts, so I say I can only take 7. Long story, short...they "tried", but I professionally/sternly said I could only pickup 7. Couple gets out (he wasn't gonna let his girl go with 6 guys) and they added a 7th male. 3 mile ride($40) and had fun along the way. $10 tip at the end.

It can happen


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicely done, big groups can be real sons of *****es if they don't get there way. 
I know a guy with a big 'ol seven passenger van that he mostly uses to haul DJ equipment and countless 2 liter bottles of mountain dew and he even had a barbers chair in their for a while. He knows how I feel about Uber Algebra. I told him not to change a thing, he is Uber ready.....

Jokes aside, anyway of knowing if you are being run farther between XL calls or will they work you at X if the ping is close?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Aren't you only covered for 6 passengers regardless of your actual number of seatbelts?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Aren't you only covered for 6 passengers regardless of your actual number of seatbelts?


THIS
and this guy must drive a bus


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Aren't you only covered for 6 passengers regardless of your actual number of seatbelts?


I guess "covered" is our truly questionable word re: anything Uber. But a CSR did tell me that I must have a seatbelt for each person.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

You're lucky, good luck again


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Aren't you only covered for 6 passengers regardless of your actual number of seatbelts?


Is this true?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> THIS
> and this guy must drive a bus


Oh. I thought he drove a choo-choo train.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Is this true?


Yes tell us! Is it really true? If so, then how true was it?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I driver for uber. I consider my self a cab driver because I accept money in exchange for transporting passengers . It's no different then what the traditional cabs do, except the monetary transaction is done thru a smart app.


----------

